# bin auch neu...



## pilmer (5 Juni 2008)

bin durch zufall auf eure seite gestoßen...

is nett hier..so auf den ersten blick...

dann auf gute "zusammenarbeit"


bis denne
pilmer


----------



## saviola (5 Juni 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß im Forum.


----------



## Tokko (5 Juni 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Wünsch dir viel Spaß hier. Lass es dir gut gehen.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Muli (5 Juni 2008)

Hallo pilmer!

Hast dich ja schon ein wenig in die Community eingebracht, klasse!

Schön das es dir hier gefällt und wir freuen uns darauf bald noch mehr von dir zusehen :thmbup:

Greetz, Muli


----------



## Katzun (6 Juni 2008)

herzlich willkommen pilmer


und danke für die blumen:thumbup:


----------



## maierchen (6 Juni 2008)

und viel Spass hier!


----------

